

Wall of snapchats aka my snap-wall - asmallgrin
http://snap-wall.asmallgrin.com/

======
wlrd
This is pretty cool. How did you end up saving the pictures?

~~~
asmallgrin
i download them directly from snapchat. check this out, if you have chrome:

[http://snap-wall.asmallgrin.com/send.html](http://snap-
wall.asmallgrin.com/send.html)

~~~
wlrd
What language do you do it in?

